# Obtaining Cyprus Citizenship through Naturalisation



## philbotch (Dec 4, 2013)

Apparently this route to citizenship requires that the applicant have spent the 12 months prior to making the application 'legally and continuously resident in Cyprus. 

Does anyone know how this requirement is applied in practice? Is there a maximum period of tine you can be out of Cyprus during that year. If you have to visit elderly parents outside of Cyprus, or have business reasons for being out of Cyprus is that acceptable? On a recent visit to the immigration offices in Nicosia I was told you could be out of the country for '10 days' and then 'up to 90 days'.

Tx,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

> Apparently this route to citizenship requires that the applicant have spent the 12 months prior to making the application 'legally and continuously resident in Cyprus.


I believe you must also have been a resident for 7 years before you can apply for citizenship.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You cannot apply until you have lived in Cyprus for a minimum of 7 years and then it can take 5 years before you actually get it. We were going to apply as we have been here for 13 years but when our lawyer told us how long it takes we decided to not bother.


----------



## philbotch (Dec 4, 2013)

When I visited the immigration department in Nicosia a few weeks ago I was told EU citizens can apply after 5 years and non EU citizens after 7 years. They said it takes 1 1/5 to 2 years to process the application. A condition of obtaining citizenship is that in the 12 months preceding the application you must be continuously resident in Cyprus. I believe you can leave for a short time but don't know what the overall maximum length of time within the 12 month period may be. It would be helpful to learn if anyone has experience of this process and how absences are calculated/viewed. Tx.


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

I came to Cyprus in 2003 and I applied for Cyprus citizenship in 2011. ( I had to wait one more year extra because the previous year, I had been out of the country for a few days ) My MEU2 was due to finish in November 2016 I renewed it before it expired. After 3 month waiting for my new MEU2 I visited the Migration office in Nicosia. They have told me that my file is in Ministry of interior and processing my passport. Now even after 6 month, I don't have a MEU2 or Cyprus passport. I am Very disappointed. 
Does any one know what can I do?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Everything takes far longer to happen here than they tell you it will.
It pays to just be patient..


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

Thank you Veronica, it is a shame, such a beautiful country doesn't have an efficient system. It is so worrying and I am completely frustrated by this situation. I don't know why they don't understand the situation the people have to face. I went several times and I tried to call them every 5 minutes nearly every day. The phone was ringing constantly but no body answered either nobody take a responsibility. Just wait what wait! That's only I can do. How many hundreds of people like me facing the same situation. This is going on and on for years and years. It will never improve!


----------



## philbotch (Dec 4, 2013)

In 3 separate visits to the Migration Department in Nicosia I have been told that during the year preceding an application for citizenship applicants may have absences from Cyprus of "10-20 days" for holidays and "up to 90 days" for other reasons, such as compassionate circumstances. 
It is difficult to find out how the latter policy is applied in practice.

I have also been told on two occasions by the same Department that EU citizens can apply for citizenship after 5, rather than 7 years though it is not printed on the immigration section of the MOI website.


----------



## panikos0 (Feb 7, 2015)

In 2016 they were proccesing applications from 2009. That can give you an idea on how long it takes to get an answer. As you said that you applied in 2011,you should expect an answer 2018 if there have been even more delays.

You could try and file a complain to the Cypriot Ombudsman. In case close to my family they actively tried to pressure the immigration department and kept me upto to date on status of the application.


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

*Cyprus passport*

Thank you Panikos, 
I don't mind about how long they will take to issue my passport. The problem is even they are not issuing my MEU2 which I can travel without any problem. At the moment they have issued me a re entry permit which most of England airports do not recognised. Every time, I am held up at the airport with several questions. So difficult to explain to them. I am studying in the UK and because of this re entry permit, every 3 month, I have to return to Cyprus. I am really fed up at the moment.

At the moment my file is in the Ministry of Interior. That's why migration can not issue my MEU2. They have sent several request ,send my file back to Migration so they can issue my MEU2 but no one take a notice.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

what are the advantages of getting citizenship over just the yellow slip which most have


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

With passport Easy to travel and you will get all rights as a citizen of Cyprus but not with the yellow slip. You can travel with your yellow slip for a few countries not as much as passport. When yellow slip will be expired you have all these trouble to renew it again and it is valid only for five years. 

My problem is at the moment, I don't have even one.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

That's the first I've heard of anything to do with travelling with a yellow slip. As I understand it the yellow slip is an EU requirement to establish the country of residency regardless of which passport or passports are held by the individual. Within Shenken countries you can travel using a passport or identity card, everywhere else requires a passport.

Pete


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

No Pete, I traveled to a lot of EU countries with my Yellow Slip(MEU2) under free movement EU low. Only the EU country we cannot travel with yellow slip is the UK


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Krishni said:


> No Pete, I traveled to a lot of EU countries with my Yellow Slip(MEU2) under free movement EU low. Only the EU country we cannot travel with yellow slip is the UK


I am very surprised by your answer. I have never heard of anyone travelling with just a yellow slip and I can't find any EU or other regulation stating that you can.

I wonder if you have confused the ability to move from one Schengen country to another across internal borders without any border check.

In all cases I see that the advice is to always have a passport or identity card with you. The MEU2 is never mentioned.

If you have any reference that clarifies this I would be grateful if you would post it.

Pete


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

Sorry Pete for the misunderstanding.
Of course you must have your passport! 
I meant visa for EEA family members. Yellow slip can use as a visa.


----------



## panikos0 (Feb 7, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> I am very surprised by your answer. I have never heard of anyone travelling with just a yellow slip and I can't find any EU or other regulation stating that you can.
> 
> I wonder if you have confused the ability to move from one Schengen country to another across internal borders without any border check.
> 
> ...


Non-EU family members of EU nationals can use their MU2 obtained in Cyprus to travel to the UK.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

If passport is the only advantage then it would be no point for us. just keep our UK ones

I thought the yellow slips did not expire any more


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

Sorry Pete, I didn't know that. I never tried to travel to England with my MEU2 because UK always got their own rules. I didn't want to get stuck at the border.

Yes, MEU1 doesn't have any expiry date,


----------



## philbotch (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how proof of residency works for applications for citizenship based on years of residence?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

philbotch said:


> Anyone have any idea how proof of residency works for applications for citizenship based on years of residence?


If you've been legally resident in Cyprus for a continuous period of seven years you can apply for naturalisation.

But if you are parents or children of Cypriot citizens, this period is reduced to five years.

Application fee is €500.

You can find more information at Naturalization based on years of residence.

If your application is successful you will become a dual national (Cyprus & UK).

Note that as a dual national you can’t get diplomatic help from the British government when you are in the other country where you hold citizenship.

Regards,


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I am wanting to become a Cypriot citizen by naturalization. I have been here in Cyprus for 7 years. When I visited the office in Paralimni, the man I spoke to informed me that to calculate the 7 years, I can only count the number of days in Cyprus. So I go to the USA every year for 2-3 weeks to visit my mom and so I must deduct that tie when calculating how long I have been in Cyprus. Personally, I think the guy is making this up. Unfortunately, I cannot find it written anywhere and I have to meet the requirements because he won't accept my application otherwise. I was also told the application fee is 500 euros and then once you are approved, you have to pay another 500 euros.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Unfortunately what you were advised is correct:

To be entitled to apply for Cyprus citizenship through naturalization, you must have resided for a minimum 7 years (2555 days) legally in Cyprus, of which the year preceding the date of application should be full and uninterrupted.

Regards,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I should have added that you can find further details at CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Civil Registry Section

Regards,


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

After waiting all these years, I have complained to the ombudsman and then within one week, Minister of the interior has rejected my application. It's in Greek and I don't understand. I was able to write and read Greek when I was living in Cyprus because I went to evening school. Now five years studying in England and I don't remember any greek.

I am sure there was no reason to reject my application and when I asked my friend what was the reason, they have rejected my application, he said they haven't mentioned in the letter that there was any reason. So I have emailed the letter to Ombudsman to see what they say and waiting for their reply.

Does anybody have any idea about my situation and if I email the letter, can anyone translate it to English and tell me what does it say?


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

*Krishni*



panikos0 said:


> In 2016 they were proccesing applications from 2009. That can give you an idea on how long it takes to get an answer. As you said that you applied in 2011,you should expect an answer 2018 if there have been even more delays.
> 
> You could try and file a complain to the Cypriot Ombudsman. In case close to my family they actively tried to pressure the immigration department and kept me upto to date on status of the application.


Just an update,

They have issued my MEU2 Aug 2017 and didn't have any trouble with travelling. Thanks to them, but still didn't have any sign of my Cyprus citizenship application. So as Panico said, I made a complaint to the Cyprus Ombudsman in January 2019 (After 8 years from applying). They are fabulous, Absolutely I have no words to thanks them. 

Then, February 2019 (within 30 days complaining to Ombudsman) they have rejected my application saying

“I have instructions to refer to your application today. 3/3/2011 for acquiring the Cypriot nationality by naturalization and inform you that your application was filed with the Minister of the Interior and was examined with due care but could not be approved because you do not meet condition 1 (d) of the Third Table of Article 111 of the Civil Registry File Law 2002-2017, that is to say, because your intention of permanent residence in the Republic has not been established beyond any doubt.

2. Finally, I inform you that you have the right to submit an appeal against this Decision to the Administrative Court, pursuant to Article 146 of the Constitution of the Republic of Cyprus within 75 days of the notification of this letter.”

So, now I am going through the legal process and I am not sure that they will grant me Cyprus Citizenship. 

Do they say, on their website within one and a half years and two years they process the application? What is the actual processing time for the Cyprus naturalisation?


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Krishni said:


> Just an update,
> 
> They have issued my MEU2 Aug 2017 and didn't have any trouble with travelling. Thanks to them, but still didn't have any sign of my Cyprus citizenship application. So as Panico said, I made a complaint to the Cyprus Ombudsman in January 2019 (After 8 years from applying). They are fabulous, Absolutely I have no words to thanks them.
> 
> ...


Hi Krishni

Your profile on this site says From: Sri Lanka Expat in: England

Maybe this is part of the reason your application has been rejected. I can't imagine Cyprus will be in a rush to issue a passport to someone who merely wants it as access to another country.


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

GSmith said:


> Hi Krishni
> 
> Your profile on this site says From: Sri Lanka Expat in: England
> 
> Maybe this is part of the reason your application has been rejected. I can't imagine Cyprus will be in a rush to issue a passport to someone who merely wants it as access to another country.


I've just changed, does it make any difference? No need to rush already got more than 15 years. Lol


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Krishni said:


> I've just changed, does it make any difference? No need to rush already got more than 15 years. Lol


One of the qualifying criteria, as stated in your rejection, is to demonstrate that you intend to reside permanently in Cyprus. If a search of social media brings up any indication that this is not your intention, the authorities are right to use this reason to reject. The fact that the Government is selling passports to rich third country nationals whose intention is exactly the same, could arguably be your defence.

Many people have fallen foul of social media posts, employers routinely check csocial media to get a better idea of the person they are planning to employ.


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

GSmith said:


> One of the qualifying criteria, as stated in your rejection, is to demonstrate that you intend to reside permanently in Cyprus. If a search of social media brings up any indication that this is not your intention, the authorities are right to use this reason to reject. The fact that the Government is selling passports to rich third country nationals whose intention is exactly the same, could arguably be your defence.
> 
> Many people have fallen foul of social media posts, employers routinely check csocial media to get a better idea of the person they are planning to employ.


I agree with you. Lots of countries doing that. I've already changed my profile. It doesn't make any difference showing where I stay, but such as bad behaviour can count, for job applicants. I am sure even after investing millions, that they may struggle to get a passport. Look what happened to hundreds of landowners who don't have title deeds. Where is the justice?


----------

